# EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1000 W



## crmaris (Nov 6, 2013)

EVGA shook the PSU market with top-performing G2 units and is doing it again with the SuperNOVA P2 1000 W model released recently. Many features in common  with the G2s, it uses the same Super Flower platform, but comes with extras, like Platinum efficiency and a selectable semi-passive operation.

*Show full review*


----------



## majm84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually, according to this page P2 does have over current and over temperature protection..

http://eu.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=220-P2-1000-XR&pwindow=features&family=&sw=


----------



## crmaris (Nov 13, 2013)

who said that it does 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_P2_1000/2.html


----------



## majm84 (Nov 13, 2013)

EVGA:

http://eu.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=220-P2-1000-XR&pwindow=features&family=&sw=

"Heavy-duty protections, including OVP (Over Voltage Protection), UVP (Under Voltage Protection), OCP (Over Current Protection), OPP (Over Power Protection), SCP (Short Circuit Protection), and OTP (Over Temperature Protection)"


----------



## crmaris (Nov 13, 2013)

aa sorry I didn't get this. Nope it doesn't have. It is actually an SF Leadex Platinum which on the site mentions of OCP but on the user's manual it doesn't include it. Of course no OTP on both occassions and on top of that OCP in a 1000W single rail unit is a bad joke.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-1000F14MP/2.html


----------



## crmaris (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SuperFlower/SF-1000F14MP/images/box_side1_close.jpg


----------



## maukkae (Jun 17, 2014)

Did you happen to measure the minimum (<200 W loads) fan rpm when the eco mode was turned off?


----------



## crmaris (Jun 17, 2014)

sorry no.


----------



## maukkae (Jun 23, 2014)

Got my EVGA P2 1000 today. Totally overkill capacity wise, but your (and Jonnyguru's) review got me interested. This is the third power supply I bought for a new build. First got a Seasonic 520 W Platinum fanless, but it had a loud buzz/whine. It was replaced by a Corsair AX760i, but its clicking fan in idle and whine was a big disappointment.

But the EVGA. Holy moly. No noise unless I put my ear right next to the vents. No fear of the fan ever running with my system. Highly recommended!

Oh, the non-eco mode is too loud, but no reason to use it.


----------

